# Router Cutter search



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi all,
I am searching for a large diameter bearing guided straight spiral cutter similar to the one you can see in Ian Kirby's book The Accurate Router.

I have searched for a couple of hours this morning, but to no avail.
I would prefer a UK or European supplier (shipping costs).

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks from sunny Leipzig
Titus.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Titus

How big a bearing are you looking for? I haven't seen the book.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Titus... Many (including me) don't have that book. If you'd post a scan or sketch more people may be able to assist.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Here are two scans of the tool (with apologies to I Kirby).

















It looks about 20mm in diameter with a cut of about 30mm.

I can recommend the book, (the accurate router) his approach to router tables and fences is uncomplicated and very refreshing.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

That's not a router bit, that's some kind of monster !!! :fie:
I have never seen anything like it. Maybe it's a custom made bit.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

A little searching leads me to believe it's 6 flute end mill and he's put the bearing on himself.
Here's the closest thing I could find.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is quite scary!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi gav

I think you hit it on top of the head , note the small flat spot on the HSS shank..(in his picture)

=========



gav said:


> That's not a router bit, that's some kind of monster !!! :fie:
> I have never seen anything like it. Maybe it's a custom made bit.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

From his scan of the book photo, it looks to me like it could be a 3/4" shank also.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for your help guys.
I will have a word with our machine shop and see if they have something similar.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yep, thats an endmill.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

This may seem a daft question...
Can metal working milling cutters be used for woodwork?

Are there any cooling issues to be aware of?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Titus

They can be but it's NOT a tool for wood, heat build up is the big thing with them.
Note what he is doing with the Mill End, they make router bits for that type of job..I would say he could not find a tall router bit and used a mill end as a sub.for the router bit..
But I will say I use a mill ends for inlay work now and then.. (1/4" max)

1 pc 1/2"SH 2" Blade Top Bearing Flush Trim Router Bit - eBay (item 130383322030 end time Apr-21-10 18:52:43 PDT)

=========



Titus A Duxass said:


> This may seem a daft question...
> Can metal working milling cutters be used for woodwork?
> 
> Are there any cooling issues to be aware of?


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's one guys take on using endmills for routing.
End mills vs. router bits for mortising - Fine Woodworking


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Titus... I recommend checking with the bit manufacturer to ensure it is rated for the high speed of routers, especially as you're getting up around 20mm.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks guys.
I'll stick with large woodwork specific bits.
I found a 20mm diameter 30mm long 2 blade top guided cutter at Wealden Tools Uk.


----------

